# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  EN BUSCA DE PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS DE PREFERENCIA EN LA ZONA DE COSTERA DESDE LA LIBERTAD HASTA LIMA

## jjporta

Estimados Usuarios de Agroforum: 
Tengo un pedido de Palta Hass para el exterior, si hay un proveedor o conocen proveedores de de PALTA HASS por favor ponerse en contacto a mi correo o telefonos para mayores detalles. 
Gracias.Temas similares: Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO Se busca Palta Hass SE BUSCA PALTA HASS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jose: 
Tengo a varios productores que me están ofreciendo palta hass para la semana que viene, pero el precio está alto por el momento. Tengo propuestas entre S/.4.30 y S/.4.55 x kilo, así que me avisas si estarías interesado porque esa palta se tiene que cerrar mañana o pasado a más tardar, porque si no se la lleva el viento. El volumen disponible está entre 2 y 3 contenedores para esa semana, por cada productor que tiene para esa fecha. 
Por otro lado, sobre el tema de palta fuerte, ando buscando a alguien que me pueda brindar precios FOB para ofrecerle a un cliente que está interesado. Yo tal vez pueda conseguir el precio de la materia prima para que me ayuden a hacer la cotización. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## jjporta

Hola Bruno: 
Si realmente alto el precio por kilo, te comento que tengo un margen de poder conseguir la palta a no mas de S/.4.15  
Te detallo los requisitos minimos que necesito si les interesa a tus proveedores 
------------------------
Si los campos estan fuera de la zona Norte del Perú entonces: 
- Necesitaria el producto COSECHADO en campo listo para recojer.
- Minimo deberia tener cada dos dias 1200 ( mil docientas ) javas con un peso minimo por java de 19 Kg. ( si se me puedes dar mas , mucho mejor. 
- Precio de tu producto en soles incluido la cosecha y listo para recojer en campo. 
- Mencionar si los campos cuentan con alguna certificacion , nombre . 
- Cuanto tiempo de cosecha se proyecta tener ? .. si se tiene hasta abril mucho mejor.  
- Ubicacion extacta de los campos donde se recogera el producto cosechado.  
--------------------------------- 
Adicionalmente Bruno de nuestra parte estaria llendo un ingeniero que evaluara el producto antes que se coseche para dar el VºBº al producto y dejar indicaciones necesarias para una buena cosecha y un mejor aprovechamiento al productor 
Tambien se espera tener fotos de los campos y de la palta.  
Puedes escribirme a mi correo para rpofundizar el tema y ver si concretamos el pedido. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok José, voy a pasar tu propuesta a los productores que me contacten, pero por el momento las ofertas siguen subiendo de precio y ya están alguna en S/.5 x kilo, puesto en planta, antes de faja. 
De todas formas, yo supongo que en breve va a empezar a bajar, así que te informo cuando los precios se acerquen más a tu propuesta, que es la de muchos otros también; sin embargo, me parece que la dura competencia por este producto hace que el precio se dispare en estas primeras semanas de campaña. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto

----------


## jjporta

Hola Bruno, cualquier cosa me avisas, yo por lo pronto estoy viajando a Piura por unoc campos a darle el VºBº y empezar con el acopio de Palta Hass para mi pedido. 
Saludos.

----------

